# IR Developing



## fightheheathens (Jan 23, 2006)

Well the photo store i bought some Kodak HEI infrared film doents develople it so i figure i'll try to develope myself.
I shot with a cokin deep red filter and I metered at 320 ISO.
we use D-76 developer at school and 21 C temp. The box it came in tells me i should develope for 7.5 minutes in a small tank.
My question is how long do i push this film for? 
the 7.5 minutes is for ISO of 80 with no filter.

-thanks for any help


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 23, 2006)

For one thing, D76 processes at 20C.
Try looking here:
http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.html


----------



## terri (Jan 24, 2006)

You're better off developing it yourself. I wouldn't turn a roll of HIE over to a pro lab unless I personally knew the folks.  

I prefer TMax developer, 1:4 using only distilled water at room temp, for simplicity's sake. (I always rate mine around 360.) And I believe in the most gentle agitation in the world, too - only one agitation per minute (three inversions at most), for 6 minutes. 

If your school only has D76, pick up your own bottle of TMax. It's thick syrupy stuff, and I like it because you mix it as you use it, straight from the bottle -then dump. Lasts for months. 

You _can_ use D76, just really watch the agitation with it or you might see overly developed negatives, too contrasty with no shadow detail. Makes it much harder to get a good print. I gave up on it long ago and just stick to the TMax.

Good luck with it!  Hope to see your results posted in the galleries.


----------



## fightheheathens (Jan 24, 2006)

im way back logged on posting stuff. i have a bunch of stuff ive been developing for this class i wana post, but im shooting so much and developing so much i barely have time...its rough


----------

